# Call your bank before making a card pymt at SA resorts



## philemer (Jul 22, 2016)

I just pd my 2017 levy (Dikhololo) but Chase bank rejected it as possible fraud. I forgot to call them and get prior authorization for a foreign transaction. This will cause a delay in depositing. In past years I've remembered but not this year. Does your bank reject foreign pymts?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 23, 2016)

Not mine, Phil.  And I use Chase as well.  I think perhaps my first SA levy payment years ago, they may have rejected, if memory serves--but it's been a long time.

And I opened a new 'no foreign fees' card (Chase as well) not too long ago and they never asked a question.

However, I think your advice to call the bank for the first SA charge to the card is a good idea.  I still call the cards if we travel internationally, even though they tell us we don't need to.


----------



## TAG (Jul 23, 2016)

My Credit Union sponsored VISA's fraud division bounced my levy payment even though I had called them prior. They said, "We reject all charges from South Africa."


----------



## philemer (Jul 24, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Not mine, Phil.  And I use Chase as well.  I think perhaps my first SA levy payment years ago, they may have rejected, if memory serves--but it's been a long time.
> 
> And I opened a new 'no foreign fees' card (Chase as well) not too long ago and they never asked a question.
> 
> However, I think your advice to call the bank for the first SA charge to the card is a good idea.  I still call the cards if we travel internationally, even though they tell us we don't need to.



I wonder if it was because mine is a business card (Chase Ink+)?


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 27, 2016)

philemer said:


> I wonder if it was because mine is a business card (Chase Ink+)?



Not sure.  I guess it could be, but in some ways, seems a business card would be more acceptable for foreign transactions.
Oh, well, I guess all of these cards have their own processes.
All I know is I've not had any problems with Chase since our first levy payment years ago.

Hope you got it straightened out and the charges could go thru.


----------

